# Hunderte von Fehlern nach emerge update world

## frbie

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein emerge -u world durchgeführt. Das Ganze hat im Prinzip sehr gut geklappt bis auf einen riesigen Schönheitsfehler.

Bei Hochfahren bekomme ich hunderte von Fehlermeldungen die im Prinzip alle gleich aussehen:

Can't locate module /dev/xyz which is needed for /dev/xyz

Allen Fehlermeldungen ist das /dev/* gemeinsam. Das sind Module wie /dev/hdd, /dev/input/, /dev/winradio usw.

Hat jemand Hilfe?

----------

## JensZ

hast du auch ein etc update gemacht?

----------

## pazz

hi,

ich hatte das selbe problem,

und nachdem ich die /etc/init.d/modules geupdated hab, war alles in ordnung   :Cool: 

pazz

----------

## frbie

Hallo,

bevor ich mir jetzt mein System zerstöre. Es kommt folgende Abfrage:

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i'): -1

Was soll ich denn dort angeben?Last edited by frbie on Sun Jul 20, 2003 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pazz

im prinzip ist es nur ein tool um dir ein wenig arbeit abzunehmen..

er zeigt dir ne liste der files an die er updaten kann, immer mit einer nummer versehen...

die nummer der file die du nun bearbeiten willst tippst du ein,

dann fragt er dich was er damit machen soll: ersetzen, löschen usw.

wichtig ist, dass du keine wichtigen files einfach überschreibst, ich lösche die updates dann meistens...

ersetze die /etc/init.d/modules durch ein update, und behalte die /etc/rc.conf und die files die du bei der installation editiert hast.. z.B. XF86Config usw.

den rest kannst du überschreiben mit den neuen files...

für dein problem ist nur wichtig dass die modules geupdated wird

pazz

----------

## sven-tek

Hi

die taktik meines vorschreibers kann ich nicht unterstützen, einfach immer alte config dateien weiterzubenutzen kann nicht der sinn sein warum gentoo uns das etc-update aufbrummt...

meine taktik ist auch nicht perfekt aber ich halte es so:

1. es werden etc-dateien kopiert überschrieben und gelöscht werden, also mache ich mir eine sicherheitskopie vom ordner /etc

cp -r /etc /home/"username"/etc_sicherheitskopie

2. ich starte etc-update und arbeite die files nacheinander ab, bei den files die den x-server betreffen nehme ich immer die neuesten, da "ich zumindest" selbst an diesen files nie was geändert habe, ausser der xfconfig. ansonsten nehme ich auch immer das neuere file, schreibe mir aber auf welche datei das gewesen ist und vergleiche per hand die alte und  die neue.

etc-update hat dafür eine merge funktion die zeilenweise die unterschiede anzeigt und fragt welche zeile genommen werden soll - ist mir zu langwierig und man kann die kommentare nicht richtig lesen... deshalb mach ichs manuel.

hoffe das klappt bei euch auch so, für verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich dankbar.

gruss, Sven

----------

## frbie

Hallo,

nur ein kleiner Zwischenstand. Ich bin gestern Abend noch nach der Taktik von pazz vorgegangen, d. h. modules geupdates, rc.conf behalten, die restlichen Dateien durchgeschaut was individuell aussah (fstab usw.). Dann alle anderen Dateien geupdated.

Das Ergebnis war...nicht gut. Die Fehlermeldungen sind immer noch identisch vorhanden. Das Schlimmste aber war, dass mein root-Paßwort nicht mehr gültig war. 

Ich musste ein Image zurückspielen.

Ich habe jetzt nochmal world geupdated und nätürlich wieder die gleichen Probleme. Ich werde heute Abend noch mal rangehen. Es sind leider 54 Dateien die betroffen sind und daher ist das schon ein hoher Aufwand...aber ich gebe nicht auf  :Wink: 

Noch folgende Fragen: 

1) Welche der Dateien beeinflusst denn die Paßwörter. Ein Paßwortverlust ist schon schlimm, da man danach auch nicht mehr wirkllich viel machen kann.

2) Was konkret hat bei Euch denn die Fehlermeldungen "modprobe" behoben. Reichte es bei Euch die modules upzudaten?

----------

## sven-tek

hab jetzt auch das etc-update gemacht und habe das gleiche problem wie du ( bis auf das passwort )

im moment weiss ich es auch nicht mehr ...  :Sad: 

----------

## mrsteven

Mal ne Frage: Wie liest man eigentlich die Ausgabe von etc-update? Ich meine die Unterschiede zwischen alter und neuer Datei, die angezeigt werden

----------

## neonknight

achte auf die zeichen am zeilenanfang. steht ein "+", so wird diese zeile hinzugefügt, eine zeile mit einem "-" am anfang soll hingegen entfernt werden

----------

## frbie

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

> hab jetzt auch das etc-update gemacht und habe das gleiche problem wie du ( bis auf das passwort )
> 
> im moment weiss ich es auch nicht mehr ... 

 

Hallo,

wird auch nicht funktionieren. Ich habe spasseshalber mal ALLE Änderungen angenommen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass mein System nochnichtmalös mehr sauber bootet sind alle Fehlermeldungen noch vorhanden.

Ein etc-update kann das Problem also nicht lösen.

Er fährt übrigens auch nicht mehr in den Grafikmodus, da er die nvidia Kernelmodule auch nicht mehr findet. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier massiv etwas schief läuft und Kernelmodule verändert worden sind.

Kann das sein? 

Ich werde das Thema auch mal ins eglische Board stellen. Dort sind ja noch mehr Personen.

----------

## frbie

Hello,

I started a english thread here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69021

----------

## sven-tek

das problem mit dem nvidia hatte ich auch war aber kein problem nachdem ich das nv setup gestartet hatte lief das wieder.

hatte auch schon den kernel neu kompiliert mit module und allem und das hat nichts gebracht

so ich geh jetzt mal in den englischen lesen...

----------

## sven-tek

achso wollte noch hinzufügen das ich kein emerge -u world gemacht hatte sondern nur

emerge -u portage

da wurden 12 pakete emerged unter anderem der gcc und die libs...

----------

## frbie

Hallo,

es scheint ein genereller Bug zu sein.

Hier sind mehrere Threads zu dem Thema:

Sucht mal die Stichworte "emerge" und "modprobe" im Forum Programming and Portrage ein.

Hier sind die Einträge aus der Bug-Datenbank:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19608

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23313

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23491

----------

## marc

hallo

also ich hatte ein anderes problem nach 

```
emerge -u world
```

aber ich wollte nur mal sagen wie man das noch handhaben kann anstatt etc-update.

in deinem /etc liegen ja files die so aussehen 

 :Arrow:  ._cfg*irgendwas

die haben ja eine weitere bezeichnung, z.b. make.conf oder was auch immer.

ich schaue mir also meine originale an und benenne sie um

```
mv make.conf make.conf.backup
```

dann füge ich meine konfigdateien in meine neuen files ein.

```
nano -w ._cfg*foo.bar.make.conf
```

```
mv ._cfg*foo.bar.make.conf make.conf
```

in den neuen dateien stehen oft neue tips oder möglichkeiten drin die du irgendwann vielleicht brauchen wirst, wie der unterschied zwischen der jetzigen und der letzten version von grub z. b.

wenn du alles abgeschlossen hast machst du noch ein mal 

```
/etc-update
```

 um zu schauen ob du alle files erwischt hast, wenn nicht dann siehst du ja welche das sind und verfährst mit denen genauso.

jeder hat da wohl eine andere methodik

mfg   :Surprised: 

----------

## frbie

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem jetzt eingegrenzt. Es tritt immer dann auf, wenn ich das Paket "baselayout" emerge.

Der Fehler ist reproduzierbar. Was macht das Teil denn? Es scheint irgendein gentoospezifisches Modul zu sein.

----------

